# Fed up?



## Bunneh (Aug 15, 2013)

Anyone else just tired of their SA controlling their life?


ive been in therapy a long time ive done alot of volunteering but still havent met people and now my therapist suggested me going to an all day therapy program.


unless its specifically for people with SA then i dont see how it will help.

I need someone who will listen to me and help me through the fears i still have instead of just telling me i need to get out of my house and meet people.


----------



## AnxiousBobo (Aug 26, 2013)

You know I was in therapy for a long time, but I never made any actual progress. Every week or few weeks I'd meet with him I'd basically say "no, haven't gotten a job/gone to college, yet" and then we'd just talk about other stuff. So I told my parents it wasn't worth the money anymore, since we had it going about half a year before I realized I was essentially paying 30$ or whatever a week just to talk to someone who would listen.

Then I tried an actual SA therapist, who taught me coping methods, especially with nausea. Only some of them worked some of the time, and with the panic attacks and nausea peaking and the hefty cost of the meetings I cancelled them too.

I am personally tired of my parents and friends saying you just need to grin and bear it and go out, too, because the nausea makes me want to die and I can't stand it. But in some regards they're right, SOME exposure would be optimal.


----------



## Bunneh (Aug 15, 2013)

Im just tired of my SA 

tired of the fears and not knowing where to meet people 

thats pretty much what i do with her now talk about how my time at home has been and how nothing has been happening 

and last week i was having real bad anxiety and instead of talking to me she tells me she's not sure she can help me anymore and i need to think about what i want my life to be like and maybe i should go to this one place.

which i looked up its an all day program which i dont understand

im just frustrated


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

Yeah I feel fed up. I'm fed up with getting worse over time and having no confidence and self-esteem. I hate fearing little things such as eating lunch with my colleagues and waiting at a bus stop every day with a girl I desperately want to talk to but have no courage. Its been 10 months, fives days a week I sit next to the same girl for about 10 mins and we haven't said a word  FML FML FML FML FML


----------



## Bunneh (Aug 15, 2013)

i can see me doing everything i want in my head but i dont know where to meet people and its hard to meet people when i cant explain my life to them without feeling weird idk wish i could stop caring so much


----------

